# A Gun Activist Takes Aim at U.S. Regulatory Power



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice! Furthering the RKBA by taking aim at an overly expansive commerce clause.

A Gun Activist Takes Aim at U.S. Regulatory Power 
By JESS BRAVIN

MISSOULA, Mont.-With a homemade .22-caliber rifle he calls the Montana Buckaroo, Gary Marbut dreams of taking down the federal regulatory state.

He's not planning to fire his gun. Instead, he wants to sell it, free from federal laws requiring him to record transactions, pay license fees and open his business to government inspectors.

For years, Mr. Marbut argued that a wide range of federal laws, not just gun regulations, should be invalid because they were based on an erroneous interpretation of Congress's constitutional power to regulate interstate commerce. In his corner were a handful of conservative lawyers and academics. Now, with the rise of the tea-party movement, the self-employed shooting-range supplier finds himself leading a movement.

A Gun Activist Takes Aim at U.S. Regulatory Power - WSJ.com


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry, thought the first one didn't post...mods, please delete...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

